# La nuova fidanzata di Berlusconi. Francesca Pascale



## admin (16 Dicembre 2012)

Molti si chiederanno: *chi è la nuova fidanzata di Silvio Berlusconi*? E' *Francesca Pascale *da Fuorigrotta, 27 anni, con una vera e propria ossessione per l'ex premier. Nel 2007 fondò il gruppo "*Silvio ci manchi*". E sosteneva:"Vedrete, alla fine mi fidanzerò con lui. Sceglierà me". Il suo obiettivo è sempre stato quello di conquistare Berlusconi, ritenuto bello e vincente. Il tutto iniziò nel 2007, nel corso di una manifestazione de "Silvio ci Manchi". *Berlusconi notò la Pascale e la invitò a passare qualche giorno in Sardegna* in compagnia di alcune amiche. Da lì a poco iniziano a piovere regali: *Smart, auto, ville con piscina, palestra*. Tutto pagato da Berlusconi. A seguire, anche la *candidatura *nel PDL, a Napoli. Francesca viene eletta ma poi abbandona "torno a studiare". Continua a vedersi con il cavaliere fino ad arrivare all'*ufficialità della relazione*, quando la Santanchè annuncia "E' lei la fidanzata di Berlusconi".


----------



## tamba84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

bella ragazza.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

mica male eh


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Dicembre 2012)

Credo che sia come fidanzarsi con un manichino preso in un qualsiasi negozio di abbigliamento, con la differenza che il manichino non ha le tasche piene di soldi...


----------



## yelle (16 Dicembre 2012)

ma come si fa.


----------



## Liuke (16 Dicembre 2012)

dai alla fine solamente quasi mezzo secolo di distanza di età....che sarà mai!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Dicembre 2012)

Che vergogna.Beh sara' anche ricco sfondato,ma ci vuole un coraggio.C'ha 80 anni,è fatto oramai di porcellana,è un depravato senza limiti.....


Mah!


----------



## tamba84 (16 Dicembre 2012)

sò gia chi mettere nella sezione della gnocca.


----------



## Livestrong (16 Dicembre 2012)

È campana guardacaso...

Berlusconi non lascia nulla al caso, ma davvero credete che a quasi 80 anni sia fidanzato con questa? È semplicemente l'ennesima mossa per farsi amici i napoletani, suo obiettivo storico da anni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Dicembre 2012)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Credo che sia come fidanzarsi con un manichino preso in un qualsiasi negozio di abbigliamento, con la differenza che il manichino non ha le tasche piene di soldi...


Di solito per spogliare i manichini devi spendere soldi, in questo caso per spogliare il manichino guadagni soldi


----------



## Graxx (16 Dicembre 2012)

tanto bella non mi sembra...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Dicembre 2012)

una storia seria


----------



## esjie (16 Dicembre 2012)

Se la guardate bene sembra Alfano


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Dicembre 2012)

Non è così bella,onestamente.


----------



## Ale (16 Dicembre 2012)

vabbe per uno id 90 anni va bene lo stesso.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Dicembre 2012)

...la forza dell'amore ......


----------



## Marilson (17 Dicembre 2012)

Graxx ha scritto:


> tanto bella non mi sembra...



infatti è un cesso incredibile


----------



## Canonista (17 Dicembre 2012)

Fa ca.gare a spruzzo, ma lui ormai lo fa solo per mantenere la sua fama internazionale di trivellatore


----------



## Miro (17 Dicembre 2012)

Non è cessa, ma non è nemmeno roba da far gridare al miracolo; Silvietto mi perde i colpi, con tutte le figone che gli sono passate tra le mani...


----------



## pipporo (17 Dicembre 2012)

still a better love story than twilight


----------



## tamba84 (17 Dicembre 2012)

un pò troppo in primo piano la foto.


----------



## danyaj87 (17 Dicembre 2012)

e io che pensavo che se la facesse con la D'Urso


----------



## Vinz (17 Dicembre 2012)

Un cesso? Per curiosità, ma voi vi scopate le gioconde? 
Semplicemente non ha l'aspetto di una prostituta (anche se per mettersi con il nano, deve esserlo), anche perchè ora Zilvio deve dare l'impressione di aver messo la testa a posto. A 80 anni. ROTFL.


----------



## Frikez (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Un cesso? Per curiosità, ma voi vi scopate le gioconde?



Vinz, qui dentro si bombano solo quelle di Victoria's Secret


----------



## Canonista (17 Dicembre 2012)

In alcune foto sembrerebbe anche bella, ma sono foto posate e mooolto fluidificate!
Diciamo che ciò che più si avvicina alla realtà è qui sotto (comunque con molto trucco):







Ragazzi, non è che se qualcuno si sco.perebbe anche le prese della corrente dovrebbero farlo anche gli altri, ad ognuno i propri gusti


----------



## SololaMaglia (17 Dicembre 2012)

Discreta ****


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2012)

normale


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Un cesso? Per curiosità, ma voi vi scopate le gioconde?



No,per carità,ma Ilvio,per dire,aveva tra la mani la Minetti che è di un altro pianeta.


----------



## Vinz (17 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No,per carità,ma Ilvio,per dire,aveva tra la mani la Minetti che è di un altro pianeta.



Sisi, assolutamente, Meglio di questa, ce ne sono a milioni. Per me ha preso lei perchè voleva farsi vedere assieme ad una persona "per bene" e non con una prostituta, in vista delle elezioni.
Quello che dico è che mica fa un sacrificio a scoparsela... lol


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Sisi, assolutamente, Meglio di questa, ce ne sono a milioni. Per me ha preso lei perchè voleva farsi vedere assieme ad una persona "per bene" e non con una prostituta, in vista delle elezioni.
> Quello che dico è che mica fa un sacrificio a scoparsela... lol



Tanto non penso che si scopi solo lei,onestamente


----------



## DR_1 (17 Dicembre 2012)

Uomo disgustoso.


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Tanto non penso che si scopi solo lei,onestamente


su sta cosa sono un pochino invidioso


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Dicembre 2012)

Vai Ilvio l unico cosa che condivido su tutto quello che fai  ... Spaccale tutte


----------



## Doctore (17 Dicembre 2012)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vai Ilvio l unico cosa che condivido su tutto quello che fai  ... Spaccale tutte


----------



## Blu71 (19 Dicembre 2012)

La Pascale alle prese con un calippo


----------



## yelle (19 Dicembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È campana guardacaso...
> 
> Berlusconi non lascia nulla al caso, ma davvero credete che a quasi 80 anni sia fidanzato con questa? È semplicemente l'ennesima mossa per farsi amici i napoletani, suo obiettivo storico da anni


ah, perchè, secondo te serve a qualcosa? A me farebbe solo schifo.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

A domanda, risposta...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> A domanda, risposta...



ma chi è quella affianco? Che Bombe! A metà video la spingeva proprio li


----------



## 2515 (30 Novembre 2013)

guardate che Hugh Hefner è pure lui sposato con una giovanissima eh, ma a lui solo complimenti. Non è la prima volta che capita una cosa simile e non sarà l'ultima.


----------



## O Animal (30 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma chi è quella affianco? Che Bombe! A metà video la spingeva proprio li



Una senatrice... Mariarosaria Rossi... Pagata dagli italiani per fare la badante di Berlusconi e della Pascale... solite assurdità italiane...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Una senatrice... Mariarosaria Rossi... Pagata dagli italiani per fare la badante di Berlusconi e della Pascale... solite assurdità italiane...



bah...quella allora se la bombava da tempo
lol ho letto che ha il 93,73% delle assenze in parlamento


----------

